# Rogue high Water



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what 70,000+/- cfs looks like at the Grave Creek launch. Photo was taken on 1/20/19 by my brother who lives down in Merlin. You can just see the roof of the outhouses and their vents, and the road down to the ramp is now the ramp.

Anyone down there jump on it? I'm sure all the usual rapids are fully submerged, but there has to be some huge hydraulics somewhere down there!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

If the outhouses are underwater then too many “logs” floating down river for me!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Sure would make for a short hike to Zane Gray's cabin


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sure it would take less than a day to get down to Foster Bar. The only camps I can think of that would likely be above water would be Horseshoe Bend, Battle Bar, and maybe Lower Solitude. I suppose you could move into the upper meadow at Mule Creek.

Will Volpert of Indigo Creek Outfitters posted a video a few years back of a high water day trip. Here is Mule Creek down:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GxeBqmAQqc


----------



## trueblue (May 27, 2018)

i didn't watch the whole video but worth skimming it just for the kayaking lesson at 40:15


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

*Grants Pass v. Agness*

So the pic you posted of Graves Creek is only at about 24,000 to 30,000 CFS. It is not 90,000 CFS. 90K CFS was measured way down stream in Agness. Don't get me wrong....its huge amounts of water.


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

*Grants Pass v. Agness*

Sorry...70,000 CFS


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Illinois*

Good point. In the summer there isn't usually that much difference since the tributaries don't contribute a whole lot. I'm assuming that the Agness gage is below the Illinois, which was cranking as much or more than the Rogue that day. I can't even imagine what that canyon must have looked like. Holy crap!


----------



## koster (Oct 7, 2015)

*Rogue Big-water*

I happened on this discussion of the Rogue. I did not catch this round of high water but have in the past. You wait until the water drops a bit and the risk of trees in the river is greatly reduced. The Illinois comes in below Agness, but when it is raging, the flow from the Illi partially backs up the Rogue (well, only a bit!) but there are waterfalls side-creeks everywhere, especially from Marial down so lots of added water on the "coast side of the mountains". I counted over twenty waterfalls from Tate Creek to Wild river Lodge. Most rapids are washed out, or the river is wide enough to miss the nasty spots except Blossom: it is fast with Gr. Canyon waves, and Plowshare has a bad double-wave that flipped a small raft on one of our trips...Horseshoe Bend has crazy hydrlics. Mule Creek canyon was almost peaceful, way up the wall and wide. But that was on trips 50 to 70, 000. Will's trip was definitely bigger. Maybe someday...
The trip at these flows takes about 4 to 5 hours. You can make it to the coast in 10.


----------

